# Advice on hairloss?



## JojoBear (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a chihuahua named Jojo who is about 4 years old who I adopted in spring of 2011.

He never had hair on his tail. But in December of 2012 we noticed a small amount of hair loss on him in the middle of his back. Since then, his hair loss has spread. His back is patchy, his back-legs and stomach are mostly bald, and just recently it seems to be spreading a little bit to his lower neck/shoulders. (I attatched a picture of his back).

His fur doesn't fall out easily, it has just happened over time. His skin never seems irritated and doesn't seem to bother him at all, he's never itchy. He is neutered. He has no hair loss anywhere around his face or eyes (from the neck up he's completely fine). He is a little over weight as well which I wonder if that could be part of it. He also scoots his butt on the carpet rather often, but the assistant at the vets office said his anal glands were fine and he's most likely just enjoying itching his butt, but maybe it could be related to the hair loss. 

My first impression was allergies, since he has been chewing and licking his paws obsessively since we got him (although his paws haven't lost any fur) and loves his ears scratched, but he has no signs of swelling, irritation, pimples, or anything of the sort. 


I wondered if the issue was stress-related, since I left for college in August of 2012, maybe he was stressed about that. However, I visited every 2-4 weeks and I've been home all summer (May-August) and it seems to have only gotten worse more quickly since summer has begun 

We've bought anti-fungal/bacterial skin spray that is supposed to help with some allergies (which so far has done nothing, but it has only been 1-2 weeks), washed him with skin hydrating shampoo and put oils and lotions on him (which help his skin from getting dry, but so far do nothing about the hair loss), tried changing his diet (which he very strongly rebelled against and didn't seem to have an effect). 

I'm just desperately wanting advice on what you think this issue is or if you have any personal experience. I've been hesitant to take him to the vet because he doesn't seem bothered at all by his condition and I know the vet will just do numerous (and pricey) tests which might just end up being inconclusive.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I think he needs to see a vet and have a skin scraping done. Could be so many kinds of things.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would get him into a canine dermatologist. You need a specialist. His hair loss doesn't look like the typical alopecia.


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

What does he eat?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JojoBear (Aug 14, 2013)

I just switched him to beneful weight management formula.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

First thing first

Yes he does need to see a dermatologist but the Beneful brand dog food is horrible! 

Beneful Dog Food | Review and Rating

Try getting him a better food ASAP Some favorites around here are Ziwi Peak, Stella & Chewy, Acana, Orijen, Fromm


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd start off with a different vet!!! Ask specifically for a thyroid test. With his weight gain, and hair loss, this is one test he needs. As for food, yes Beneful is yucky. If you can get a really good formula. I feed a grain free brand. Fromm, NOW, ZiwiPeak, and others are good. Look at the ingredients. Corn??? nope!


----------

